# Proof of concept



## GerharddP (22/10/14)

Just want to show off my grundge playstation logo etching. Have some ideas for when my vapemail comes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JakesSA (23/10/14)

Nice job, what did you etch it with and how do you apply the mask, if I may ask .. ?


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

I'm also interested in what you use as masking @GerharddP, as masking stencil material is not easy to come by locally?


----------



## GerharddP (23/10/14)

I used electro etching. Will post a link to the method later. For the masking i used electrical tape and a razor blade and a very steady hand...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> I used electro etching. Will post a link to the method later. For the masking i used electrical tape and a razor blade and a very steady hand...



Here's a simple power supply setup - you can even use an old battery charger:


----------



## GerharddP (23/10/14)

johan said:


> Here's a simple power supply setup - you can even use an old battery charger:
> 
> View attachment 13691



That's precisely what i did just much more crude. I have found that 12V at 3A works like a charm. Here's the link to the video i promised.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

GerharddP said:


> That's precisely what i did just much more crude. I have found that 12V at 3A works like a charm. Here's the link to the video i promised.




Did you try alternating current as well to blacken your etch?


----------



## GerharddP (23/10/14)

Sorry for the double posting but i agree with Johan's sketch, just that AC power will remove the unwanted material and then "re-plate" them onto your work area because of the fluctuating current thus creating a"fuzzy" etch for lack of better words. The etch will be more rounded and will be black if there is nickel present in the medium being etched because of the chlorine ion oxidation.

edit: it seemed like a double post on my side...gremlins


----------



## johan (23/10/14)

No apologies necessary @GerharddP, thanks for the explanation, its way better!


----------



## GerharddP (23/10/14)

johan said:


> No apologies necessary @GerharddP, thanks for the explanation, its way better!



Glad you understood what i was trying to say. Just test it fist on some different materials or an unseen part of the piece because the etch depth etc is very time dependent. Those etches on my IGO (304 stainless) took about 30 seconds of "brushing" with an ear bud to achieve uniformity of depth and definition. Some of my initial tests took like 10 seconds so just be careful when doing it because its an irreversible process and there will be some evolution of chlorine gas as you do it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

